# Anyone know anything about tri colored pitbulls?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Most of them I see I don't really care for but this one I came across on another forum is beautiful. I like the coloring. I hope its okay I'm posting thier pic  

anyways how is this color bred? and anyone know any kennel websites I can check out some more pics?


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

forgot pic. here it is


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a recessive color that comes out or more a pattern. They come in blue, red, and black tri.

Blue Tri


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

And black with brindle points!

Julie K


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow that dog is really beautiful!!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have one, Buttercup, she won the 75 and over females at the ADBA Nationals this year


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

They are so pretty! Butter Cup is a big girl. So cute!

Is it a "rare" color. I know colors are not rare but I have never seen one in person so are they less common?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Less common yes, RARE....no.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are alot like champagne hard to find a good quality breeder of. Most breeders you will find of them are breeding mainly for color so they will be lacking in other areas. Also the color is seen alot more often in American Bullies than APBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorrells Line is the more common Apbt line to throw black tri-colors in this breed. I have seen quite a few sorrell tri-colors apbt. I am also aware that the tri-colors are bred commonly by american bully breeder's not sure which lines though.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw a red with tan points female that was absolutely stunning. Not a true tri, but damn, very nice looking.

Sorta becoming a fad now I think since people are becoming tired of blues. Just like merle. People are concentrating too much on what's different instead of what's important. IMO


----------

